

Learn what is Data type in C, C++, JAVA & SQL - bhawnasharma
http://programmingstutorial.com/categories/topicDetail/10
Learn about Data type. What is data type how is useful for every programming language.  Get complete information about basic data type in C, C++, Java, SQL and other programming language.
======
jahitr
1\. That list of types is far from complete 2\. Only a moron will try to learn
a programming language from a web page. That is what books are for!

